# 06 Altima idling rough for a few secs only when the engine is cold



## jayaltima06 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello, new member here. My wife's 06 altima 2.5 started to idle rough only when the car is started cold. It happened 1st time she started this morning. If she gives it gas the problem goes away. The car never turns off, just idles rough for a few secs. The car drives fine. If the car sits for a few hours and it cools down the problem happens again. 

I was able to sit today with my wife as she started the car in morning. The rough idle last about 3-5 secs. It almost seems like when you have an injector leaking fuel in a cylinder and as it burns it off it the idle gets better.

I haven't confirmed this of course. The car is not smoking either. I have been noticing the coolant reservoir goes empty after a few days and I can't find the a leak. The radiator is not empty. No check engine light.

The car overheated last year and was taken to a shop to get the head gasket replaced. Since then it has not overheated again. No milky oil water mix in the oil dipstick. I'm pulling the plugs out once it sits for a while and check if I see anything. 

The car has 130k miles. Thanks.


----------



## jayaltima06 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well unfortunately my fears came a reality. I pulled the plugs and I can see liquid on #2 and #3. I made a long piece of napkin and dip it in. It is coolant... back to the shop. Thanks any way guys.


----------

